# RIP Herman.



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Rest in peace herman, ive just gone to feed my two year old hermans tortoise Herman i found him upside with blood dripping from his nose


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

r.i.p.


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P Herman! sorry for your loss


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

R.I.P. sorry for your loss


----------

